
Use Cases for the Web of Nations - philippz
https://medium.com/@bblfish/use-cases-for-the-web-of-nations-361c24d5eaee
======
bblfish
Here is a summary of the 12 Use Cases for grounding Trust on the Internet
using national registrars:

    
    
      1. Enhance Trust in Small Business
      2. Help Legitimate Institutions of Knowledge stand out
      3. Make Fake News sites stand out
      4. Stop Phishing attacks
      5. Stop GUI Confusion attacks
      6. Improve Trust in Apps
      7. Help Search Engines and Social Networks attribute content
      8. Cheaper EV X509 Certificates (0 cost?)
      9. Anchor flexible Verifiable Credentials (age, licences, …)
      10. Trusting Linked Data
      11. Grounding Provenance
      12. Machine Readable GDPR Policies
    

[https://medium.com/@bblfish/use-cases-for-the-web-of-
nations...](https://medium.com/@bblfish/use-cases-for-the-web-of-
nations-361c24d5eaee)

